# Vaperite Big Announcement 2 of 2 (and Giveaway)



## Vaperite South Africa (6/7/16)

*VAPERITE IS GROWING AGAIN!!*

We are excited to announce the opening of our 4th retail outlet tomorrow, Thursday 7 July:

*BLUBIRD SHOPPING CENTRE*
CORNER ATHOLL-OAKLANDS RD AND FORT ST
(OFF CORLETT DRIVE OPPOSITE MELROSE ARCH)
BIRNAM, JOHANNESBURG

Our shop is located on the Woolworths level above Dischem. Look for our awesome sign and lots of vapor. *Click here to go to our shop locator page on our website*

AND DO WE HAVE SOME BLING IN STORE FOR YOU (EXCUSE THE PUN)

*FROM TOMORROW THROUGH SUNDAY (7 TO 10 JULY), EVERY PURCHASE OF R500 OR MORE (ONLY AT BLUBIRD) GETS A FREE ORION, NCV, CREAMY CLOUDS OR MR HARDWICKS 30ML E-LIQUID FLAVOUR AND STRENGTH OF YOUR CHOICE (WHILE STOCK LASTS)*

All parking is free!

Monday to Friday: 9am to 6pm
Saturday: 9am to 5pm
Sunday: 9am to 5pm

(Weekend hours may change after we assess the weekend response)

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (6/7/16)

Wishing you all the best with the new store @Vaperite South Africa 
Congrats

Will certainly try pop in when i pass Blubird next


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (7/7/16)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (7/7/16)

Looking great @Vaperite South Africa !

My gosh, what are those interesting cable looking things hanging on the right hand side wall?
Testers of some sort?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stosta (7/7/16)

Silver said:


> Looking great @Vaperite South Africa !
> 
> My gosh, what are those interesting cable looking things hanging on the right hand side wall?
> Testers of some sort?


I thought it may be for Karaoke, but your idea makes a lot more sense.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/7/16)

Stunning looking vape shop! Congrats! Will definitely visit on my next trip up!


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (7/7/16)

Silver said:


> Looking great @Vaperite South Africa !
> 
> My gosh, what are those interesting cable looking things hanging on the right hand side wall?
> Testers of some sort?



Those are testers running off electricity. Tanks are Melo 3

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Informative 2


----------



## picautomaton (8/7/16)

Went to your new shop today and bought a battery. Congratulations on your new shop it looks very good, staff member was very helpful.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

